# Grafikkarte 1050 oder 1050 ti ?



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hi.

Ich habe hier einen i5 mit 3.8 ghz und 12 gb Ram mit einem 1080pi monitor.
Es fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte, doch ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche.

Ich habe gedacht mir eine Gtx 1050 zuholen. 
doch jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ich mir eine 2gb gtx 1050 (Zotac mini fuer 109 euro)
oder eine Gtx 1050 Ti (Asus zum beispiel fuer 150-160 €) holen soll.
Der Unterschied ist immer hin bei 40 € bzw. circa 30 % ob es sich lohnt, das draufzulegen und die Ti zu holen oder ob die gewoehnliche mit 2 Gb eigentlich vollkommen reichen wuerde und der Leistungsunterschied praktisch vernachlaessigbar ist.

Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2016)

2 GB sind heute viel zu wenig


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> 2 GB sind heute viel zu wenig


Und selbst mit 4GB wird es oftmals knapp.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und selbst mit 4GB wird es oftmals knapp.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


 naja, "oftmals" auf keinen Fall. Es gibt manche Games, die für bestimmte Einstellungen mehr verlangen, aber selbst da geht es mit 4GB oft trotzdem (zb Shatten Mordors). Welche Fälle, wo es nicht reicht, kennst du denn? ^^   Wenn es mehr als Full-HD sein: ok, in Full-HD reichen 4GB.


@Topic: die GTX 1050 ist zu schwach, auch durch die nur 2GB, da würde ich die Finger von lassen . Eine GTX 1050 Ti hingegen ist sogar stärker als die GTX 960, die bis zum Release der GTX 1050 Ti 180€ und mehr kostete. Und die reicht ja auch noch ganz gut aus. Klar: die ist nicht so stark wie die beliebte GTX 970, welche wiederum aktuell noch alles auf hohen Details in Full-HD packen würde - aber wenn du weniger als 160€ ausgeben "musst", dann nimm die GTX 1050 Ti. Wenn du aber 200€ ausgeben kannst, dann nimm eine AMD RX 470, die ist Klasse fürs Geld und bietet die Leistung einer GTX 970.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, "oftmals" auf keinen Fall. Es gibt manche Games, die für bestimmte Einstellungen mehr verlangen, aber selbst da geht es mit 4GB oft trotzdem (zb Shatten Mordors). Welche Fälle, wo es nicht reicht, kennst du denn? ^^   Wenn es mehr als Full-HD sein: ok, in Full-HD reichen 4GB.


Ich denke der TE möchte keine Graka haben mit der er nur alte Spiele (3 Jahre und älter) ohne Optik-Kompromisse zocken kann während ihm der knapp bemessene Speicher bei aktuellen Titeln die seherische Freude nimmt. 4 GB würde ich mir im Jahr 2017 nicht mehr antun, von mind. 6GB hat er auf Dauer mehr. Es sei denn er soll in einem Jahr die Graka unnötigerweise wieder ausmustern. 

Ich würde da lieber vorausschauender planen. Ein "Deus Ex - Mankind Devided" mit 4GB wäre beispielsweise so gerade noch akzeptabel, allerdings nicht wirklich ideal.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke der TE möchte keine Graka haben mit der er nur alte Spiele (3 Jahre und älter) ohne Optik-Kompromisse zocken kann während ihm der knapp bemessene Speicher bei aktuellen Titeln die seherische Freude nimmt.


 Nur drei Jahre und noch ältere Spiele? ^^ Wie kommst du denn bitte DA drauf? Ich kann mir diese Behauptung nicht erklären ^^ ich spiele alle aktuellen Games mit 4GB auf WQHD problemlos auf hohen Details, und zwar mit ner R9 290. Ausnahme sind Games, die halt eh "verhunzt" sind und Performanceprobleme haben - das hat aber nix mit dem RAM zu tun. Oder hast du da eine andere Erfahrung? Hattest Du nicht mal ne GTX 970? Die kann doch nicht nur Spiele, die 3 Jahre und älter sind, auf hohen Details darstellen ^^ 

*edit* jedenfalls falls du das mit den alten Games nicht völlig übertrieben mit Ironie meintest */edit*




> 4 GB würde ich mir im Jahr 2017 nicht mehr antun, von mind. 6GB hat er auf Dauer mehr. Es sei denn er soll in einem Jahr die Graka unnötigerweise wieder ausmustern.


 Es ist doch auch eine Budgetfrage. nicht jeder kann mal eben weitere 100€ raushauen. Wenn er das ausgeben kann, dann soll er selbstverständlich auf eine RX 480 8GB oder GTX 1060 6GB gehen. Aber die Games werden IMHO auch in 2-3 Jahren nicht ZWINGEND mehr als 4GB brauchen. Manche Detailmodi ja, aber nicht durch die Bank weg als Minimum. Eben auch gerade WEIL keine einzige Karte unter 240€ mehr als 4GB bietet und etliche Leute dann eben "nur" 4GB haben - die Preisklasse von 150 bis 250 ist traditionell ja sehr beliebt, etliche Leute haben zB bei der vorigen Generation eine R9 380 oder GTX 960 gekauft.  Und die Publisher werden niemals so dämlich sein, auf diese Kunden zu verzichten, die eben maximal 200-220€ ausgeben für eine Grafikkarte


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele halt hauptsächlich Esport-Games.
league of legends, Starcraft, Counterstrike usw.
Vorher hatte ich sogar eine 4870 drin haha.
Ich brauche auch nicht alles auf ultra oder so.
Wenn ich damit jetzt Games wie Overwatch, GTA 5 vernünftig zocken kann habe ich kein Problem damit.
Die Gtx will ich hauptsächlich weil sie bei 75 Watt läuft.
Ich habe auch keinen Monitor für UltraHD.
Wenn ich jetzt die nächsten 1 vielleicht sogar 2 Jahre normal damit zocken kann reicht mir das eigentlich.
Würde sie dann fuer  50-70 € bei Ebay oder so reinstellen und eine neue für 100-150 € holen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Ich spiele halt hauptsächlich Esport-Games.
> league of legends, Starcraft, Counterstrike usw.
> Vorher hatte ich sogar eine 4870 drin haha.
> Ich brauche auch nicht alles auf ultra oder so.
> Wenn ich damit jetzt Games wie Overwatch, GTA 5 vernünftig zocken kann habe ich kein Problem damit.


  Das reicht dafür mehr als locker. Lediglich GTA 5 KÖNNTE manche Detaileinstellungen haben, die die Karte zu sehr fordern, aber das liegt dann IMHO nicht am RAM. Siehe zB hier https://www.computerbase.de/2016-10/geforce-gtx-1050-ti-test/3/#diagramm-gta-v-1920-1080   in der unteren Tabelle kann man die Einzelwerte zu den Games anschauen, da läuft GTA 5 auf maximalen mit 44 FPS. 

Und bei der PCGH haben die unter anderem Overwatch auf "Epic"-Details getestet, 55 FPS - die zweite Balkendiagramm-Grafik: Geforce GTX 1050 (Ti) im Test: Pascal'sches Sparmodell ab 125 Euro (Update mit Multi-res Shading)

Und wenn Strom auch noch ein Argument ist, welches im Zweifel wichtiger ist als "Mega-hyper-Ultra-neverseenagain-Details"  , dann ist die GTX 1050 Ti erst recht eine gute Wahl.


Falls dann vlt in 1-2 Jahren doch ein Game kommt, was Du unbedingt spielen willst und für das die GTX 1050 Ti nicht mehr reicht, dann bekommst du sicher immer noch 80-100€ für die Karte, und wenn du dann 150-170€ drauflegst und eine DANN neue Karte für 250€ holst, dann hast du halt in der Summe um die 300€ ausgegeben, aber vermutlich dafür sogar eine Karte, die besser ist als eine aktuelle 250-300€-Karte, evlt. bekommst du zu dem Preis halt immer noch die gleichen Karten wie jetzt. Aber ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein solches Game rauskommt, das nicht eine Detaileinstellung passend zur GTX 1050 Ti hat, die DU trotzdem optisch einwandfrei findest.

Die Idee mit in 1-2 Jahren verkaufen und dann "nur" 150€ auszugeben wird aber IMHO nichts werden, denn die Grafikkarten sinken nicht so schnell im Preis, d.h. in nem Jahr wird vermutlich die GTX 1050 Ti immer noch DIE 150€-Karte sein.


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Die restlichen Komponenten spielen auch eine Rolle nur ein normaler 1080 Monitor, i5 und kein SSD Platte etc.
Da wäre eine Karte über 200 € vermutlich Perlen vor die Säue werfen.

Was ich mich halt frage und mir die Entscheidung ziemlich schwerer macht ist ob es wirklich Wert ist 40-50 € bei 110 € draufzulegen für nur 10% mehr Fps.
Ich meine halt wenn die 1050 ausgedient hat wird die 1050 ti es vermutlich auch oder nicht ?
Beziehungsweise ob es der Leistungsunterschied überhaupt noch irgendwie reissen würde.

Mit dem Verkaufen meinte ich wie jetzt mit der 750ti.
Der Preis ist zwar nicht deutlich runter doch es kam ein neues Modell mit der 1050 serie die deutlich schneller ist und gleich viel kostet.
Meine dann halt einfach eine der neuen Generation für circa 150 € kaufen und die Uhr “zurücksetzen“.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Die restlichen Komponenten spielen auch eine Rolle nur ein normaler 1080 Monitor, i5 und kein SSD Platze etc.
> Da wäre eine Karte über 200 € vermutlich Perlenvor die Säue werfen.


 nein, nicht wirklich. Ein Core i5 würde auch eine GTX 1080 nicht "bremsen". Natürlich hättest du mit nem i7 in einigen Games "mehr" FPS, aber der i5 reicht locker aus, damit eine sehr starke Grafikkarte, die mit einem Core i7 zusammen zB 100% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti ist, trotzdem auch bei Dir 100% mehr FPS bringt. Aber wichtig ist, was DIR reicht und was du ausgeben willst. Und die esport-Games werden mit ner 1050 Ti rennen wie Hund  

ach so: Ausnahme wäre ein alter Core i5 für die ganz alten Sockel 1156 oder 1366. Der ist vlt dann doch zu wenig für eine GTX 1080.



> Was ich mich halt frage und mir die Entscheidung schwerer macht ist ob es wirklich Wert ist 40-50 € bei 110 € draufzulegen nur für 10% mehr Fps.
> Ich meine halt wenn die 1050 untergeht wird die 1050 ti es vermutlich auch oder nicht ?


 also, in einigen Tests sind es eben doch mehr als nur 10% mehr FPS, und die 2GB der 1050 sind halt echt sehr sehr knapp. Ich würde die Ti nehmen, auch der Wiederverkaufswert ist höher. Wenn du die mal verkaufst, wird eine 2GB-Karte sicher SEHR stark gefallen sein (prozentual gesehen) und kaum mehr von jemandem gefragt sein, die Ti hat aber zumindest noch ihre 4GB und wäre für "Sparfüchse" VIEL interessanter.



> Mit dem Verkaufen meinte ich wie jetzt mit der 750ti.
> Der Preis ist zwar nicht deutlich runter doch es kam ein neues Modell mit der 1050 serie die deutlich schneller ist und gleich viel kostet.


 das wird aber nicht schon in einem Jahr sein. Frühestens in zwei Jahren.  Und der Sprung dieses Mal war extrem: normal ist, dass die neuen Karten für ihr Geld nur wenig besser sind als die alten, also "pro Euro"


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Werde dann vermutlich doch zur ti tendieren.

Ist halt echt eine brutal schwere Wahl wenn man nur die reinen Zahlen betrachtet.
Ein ziemlich enges Kopf an Kopf rennen.
Die ti ist hal preislich fast noch mal die hälfte oben drauf.
Und im Schnitt liefert sie 5-8 fps mehr.
Das macht es einem schon extrem schwer weil es so eng ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

wenn die 1050 4GB hätte, würde ich die nehmen, aber mit 2GB: da ist die Chance hoch, dass du echt dann recht bald was neues holen "musst". Die 1050 Ti reicht Dir aber vlt sogar locker 3-4 Jahre, wenn man bedenkt, dass Dir eine 4870 auch erst jetzt wirklich viel zu schwach geworden ist.


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Alte ist mir abgefackelt und hat sogar das Mainboard mit in den Tot gerissen.
Doch war ein Duo 2,8 ghz mit 8 gb DDR 2 also war es eh Zeit für einen Neuen haha.

Lüfter war verstaubt, ging ppaaaar mal aus, hab in geputz wieder rein lief dann wieder ohne zu mucken für einen halben Tag und bang.
Das war leichtsinnig von mir :p
Falls euch das mal passiert lieber wegschmeissen vermutlich ist dann schon der eine oder andere “Transistor“ kurz vorm explodierenden.

Hab dann aber günstig ein neues Mainboard geholt samt Cpu + artic (doch hab noch cosair h2o) 50 € 2x2 gb  + 2x4 gb Ram 30€ und seagate barakuda 7200 1tb  20 €. 
War so billig da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Hatten mir ein Angebot gemacht das ich nicht abschlagen kann.
Reicht mir mal fürs Erste bzw. zum Übergang.
Kann mich später darum kümmern alles hochzurüsten.

Und noch ein alten Medion für 10€ den ich gerade verwende, 2.4 ghz Quad mit 4gb und 3450, doch der taugt echt nur zum surfen und hearthstone spielen haha.
Werde da jetzt einen Linux Rechner daraus machen, Office PC und zum Coden, und einer Freundin schenken.

Halt nur was auf die schnelle besorgt damit ich online gehen kann. HvdR erstmal.
Und hatte die Sachen auch quasi nachgeschmissen bekommen somit musst ich mir auch keinen grossartien Kopf darüber machen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2016)

Eine Grafikkarte mit 2 GB ist für aktuelle Spiele definitiv zu wenig. 4 GB Grafikspeicher sind imho die absolute Untergrenze. Ebenso wie 8 GB RAM. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt Anfang 2017 eine neue Grafikkarte holen würde (habs ja schon im September getan) käme bei mir nur ein Modell mit über 4 GB in den PC rein. Deswegen würde ich in der aktuellen Situation z.B. minimum zu einer 1060 raten (6 GB VRAM) oder wenn es finanziell eng wird (die 1060 kostet ja um die 300-400 EUR) dann zu einer AMD RX 480 mit 8 GB für ungefähr 250 EUR. Darunter mit dem Kauf einer Grafikkarte einzusteigen macht im Hinblick auf eine zumindestens annähernde "Zukunftssicherheit" nicht wirklich Sinn. Es sei denn man will ständig irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen mit Auflösungen deutlich unter 1080p und mit Details auf low Level bereits kurz nach dem Kauf. Das ist imho rausgeschmissenes Geld weil man dann in 6 Monaten schon wieder aufrüsten muß und damit nichts gewonnen hat. Aus dem Grund habe ich mir gleich eine 1070 geholt. Gut die ist schon eher Luxus, aber eine 1060 würde ich schon als minimum in Betracht ziehen. Oder bezüglich Preis-Leistung halt die genannte AMD RX 480. Da bekommst Du für rund 100 EUR unter 1060-Niveau eine Grafikkarte mit 8 GB VRAM die ungefähr auf dem Level zwischen 1060 und 1070 liegt.

Zu einer 1050 mit 2 GB egal ob ti oder nicht ti würde ich definitiv nicht greifen. Da lieber noch etwas sparen wenns nicht anders geht. Es sei denn das Spieleportfolio besteht ausschließlich aus Browserspielen, Solitär oder ähnlichem (was ich mal bezweifle). Aber bei den anstehenden Spielen wird die 1050 wohl ziemlich bald alt aussehen.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

1-2 Monate noch dazu sparen und deine eine Graka mit 6 GB+ Speicher holen. Alles andere würde ich nicht mehr machen.


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Wie schon gesagt ich hatte davor 5 Jahre lang eine Radeon 4870 mit einem Duo xD.
Und hatte damit keine Probleme.
Bis halt auf GTA 5 im letztem Jahr und jetzt Overwatch.
Mir macht es nicht aus nur auf hoch oder vielleicht sogar auf medium zu spielen, keine Ahnung weil ich nie auf medium spielen musste.
Bei mir wäre eine Karte über 200 € total weggeschmissen es Geld.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

Gegen eine 1050 oder RX 470 ist auch nichts zu sagen, im Gegenteil haben beide ein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältniss, aber bitte nichts mehr kaufen unter 4GB Speicher. das wäre dann rausgeschmissenes Geld. Dann wie gesagt spare noch 1-2 Monate mehr und du hast die nächsten 5 Jahre ruhe und kannst alles Top zocken.
Denn was heute GTA 5 ist oder Overwatch ist morgen was ganz anderes.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

4GB sind völlig okay, solange es nicht ne schwache Karte ist, die die 4GB nur aus Marketinggründen hat und die so schwach ist, dass es egal ist, ob die 2, 4 oder 64GB hat   Aber gegen eine GTX 1050 Ti mit 4GB ist rein gar nichts einzuwenden, oder auch gegen eine RX 470. Mehr als 4GB wird man definitiv nicht "brauchen". Klar, wenn man "anspruchsvoll" ist und seit je her niemals unter 200€ zugeschlagen hat, dann ist das was anderes.  Es wird auch Leute geben, die zu einer GTX 1070 sagen "_also, eine Karte, die The Division auf Ultra nicht mal in 80 FPS schafft, würde  bei mir nicht in den PC kommen!" _- und 80 FPS schafft die GTX 1070 halt nicht...   Aber ganz nüchtern betrachtet wird eine GTX 1050 Ti nicht "versagen", nur weil in 1-2 Jahren die Spiele noch aufwendiger werden. 

 Wie gesagt: die Preisklasse unter 200-250€ ist extrem beliebt, und diese Käufer können die Publisher unmöglich schon in 1-2 Jahren komplett verprellen. Wer vlt. in nem Jahr den dann neuesten "Grafikburner" auf maximalen Details spielen, der wird vlt. eine Karte mit 6GB+ brauchen, aber selbst so ein Spiel wird dann auf "mittel" oder "hoch" und Texturen halt nur auf "mittel" super laufen und mindestens so gut aussehen wie ein aktuelles grafisch sehr gutes Game. 


Es kann auch nicht jeder mal eben so auf die Schnelle weitere 100€ ansparen. Nicht jeder hat iPhone-konforme Einkommen...


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Kommt halt immer darauf an was man haben möchte.
Für mich reicht es aus wenn ich einen durchschnittlichen Rechner habe auf dem die Spiele die ich haben will vernünftig laufen.
Ich brauche kein Highend hatte ich bei dem ersten Rechner gemacht wo ich mir zusammen gebaut habe, hatte da glaube ich 1500-2000 ausgegeben am Anfang ist es nett doch wird schnell wieder langweilig und unnötig.
Ich fahre am besten finde ich wenn ich Buget hole und alle 2-3 Jahre aufrüste.
Es kommt einfach zu schnell neu Hardware heraus so dass ich lieber stetig nachrüste.
Statt sagen wir mir eine 500-600 € Karte zu holen und darauf 5 Jahre zu sitzen hole ich mir lieber 2-3 Karten nacheinander.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer darauf an was man haben möchte.
> Für mich reicht es aus wenn ich einen durchschnittlichen Rechner habe auf dem die Spiele die ich haben will vernünftig laufen.
> Ich brauche kein Highend hatte ich bei dem ersten Rechner gemacht wo ich mir zusammen gebaut habe, hatte da glaube ich 1500-2000 ausgegeben am Anfang ist es nett doch wird schnell wieder langweilig und unnötig.
> Ich fahre am besten finde ich wenn ich Buget hole und alle 2-3 Jahre aufrüste.


 das machen viele so, aber auch da gibt es Leute die sagen "mir reicht ne 150€-Karte für 2-3 Jahre" und andere wollen höhere Details und holen alle 2-3 Jahre ne neuen für 250-300€ und wieder andere....



> Statt sagen wir mir eine 500-600 € Karte zu holen und darauf 5 Jahre zu sitzen hole ich mir lieber 2-3 Karten nacheinander.


 ... geben eben alle 2-3 Jahre 500-700€ aus    Die Leute, die meinen "500€ und man hat 5 Jahre Ruhe" sterben gottseidank langsam aus, denn eine Karte für 500€ hält eben NICHT "doppelt so lange" wie eine für 250, weil gerade die Karten über 350-400€ meistens nur 30-50% stärker sind und nicht 100% stärker. 

Mir persönlich sind hohe Details bei den jeweils neuen Games wichtig - Ultra muss nicht sein. Und dafür reicht es, alle 2-3 Jahre ne Karte für 250-350€ zu holen, weil dann so langsam die Games kommen, die auf "hoch" vlt nicht mehr so ganz gut laufen, und alle 6 Jahre kommt mal ne neue CPU. Manche wollen halt wiederum eine Karte 2 Jahre behalten und selbst am letzten Tag der Nutzung noch immer "hohe Details" bei mindestens 60 FPS haben, die holen dann eine 500€-Karte. Und ganz wenige holen echt jedes Jahr was neues, und darunter gibt es die, die 200€ ausgeben, die die 300€ ausgeben usw. bis hin zu denen, die 600€ und mehr ausgeben. 


Bei Dir ist es bei der Grafikanforderung was entspannter, daher reicht die GTX 1050 Ti locker aus - man sollte hierbei auch nicht vergessen, dass noch vor 3 Monaten GANZ klar für jeden, der was um die 180-220€ suchte, eine GTX 960 4GB empfohlen, teils sogar geprisen wurde, und jetzt 3 Monate später ist die Lage ja nun nicht plötzlich TOTAL anders, so dass es folglich total unlogisch wäre, eine GTX 1050 Ti für "zu schlecht" zu halten, da die ja sogar etwas besser als die GTX 960 ist.


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Boahhh jetzt komm auch noch die Rx470 ins Spiel xD
Habe gerade gesehen die liegt jetzt auch bei 180-185.
Dachte die hat einen Leerlauf von 60-70 Watt vs gtx 10-15 Watt.
Doch wenn die Beiden quasi gleich sind...

Boah ich glaub ich hole mir jetzt echt nur die 2gb für 109.-, verkaufe sie am Ende des Jahres für den halben Preis und entscheide mich dann noch mal.
Weil ich glaube die Amd und Nvidia scheinen sich gerade hart zu battlen. xD

Erst hat AMD dem Klassiker 750ti den Krieg mit der RX460 erklärt.
Dann konterte Nvidia mit gleich zwei Karten 1050 und 1050ti.
Und jetzt bringt AMD die Rx 470 noch ins Getümmel.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

Also, gleich sind die nicht! Die GTX 1050 und 1060, DIE sind identisch ohne Last beim Strom. Die RX 470 braucht mehr, aber auch nicht grad die Welt. Die Jungs von ht4u messen den Verbrauch der Karten an sich sehr genau, und auch NUR die Karte:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti - Pascal für Full-HD-Gaming - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle  Spiele-Max (Seite 13) - HT4U.net die GTX 1050 Ti hat ca 6W, die RX 470 in DIESEM Falle hier ca 19W im "Leerlauf", ist aber auch eine stark übertaktete RX 470, die sogar schneller als eine normale RX 480 ist. Eine "normale" hat dann vlt auch nur 14-15W.

und die RX 470 hatte ich schon vorher genannt mit "um die 200€" - für mich gehört 180€ mit dazu


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Dort hast dann aber auch noch gtx 970 und 1060 für 200-210€ : /


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Dort hast dann aber auch noch gtx 970 und 1060 für 200-210€ : /


 die 1060 gibt es in dem Preisbereich nur mit 3GB, die Variante kann man vergessen. Und die GTX 970 ist nicht besser als die RX 470, kann zudem nur 3,5GB des RAMs wirklich nutzen.


----------



## wayne007 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hab mehre Benchmarks gekuckt die 1060 schneidet besser ab als die RX470.

Nur bei uns ist sie noch 225 in USA ist sie schon gleich auf mit der RX preislich.

1. GTX 1050 110 €  etwas abwarten bis sich der Preiskrieg legt dann einsteigen.
Alte verticken Neue holen.

2. GTX 1050ti 155 €.

3. GTX 1060/ RX470 - 220€/190€

Was halt doof ist hab Angst ich hol mir die 3.Option sie reduzieren noch mal den Preis ordentlich und kündigen die neue Produktline für den Herbst an.
Weil danach sieht es stark aus.

Für die Gtx krieg ich bestimmt noch 50-75 € und sollte mir für das Kahr vollkommen reichen.
Für die Gtx ti wirds hart 100 € zu kriegen wenn die RX470/GTX 1060 dann bei ungefähr 150€ liegt.
Ob halt die Kombo 110 € holen 50-75 € verkaufen 75-125 € drauflegen besser ist.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2016)

Denke mal erst kommt eine 1080ti als Lücke zur Titan X. Die nächste GPU-Generation kommt denke ich mal frühestens im Herbst 2017, vielleicht eher 2018. Und ob da schon ein Wechsel notwendig ist wenn Du Dir jetzt gleich eine vernünftige Karte kaufst statt einer Notlösung wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Und der Plan billig kaufen um dann gebraucht verkaufen und neu kaufen wäre mir zu riskant. Da bist Du letztendlich preislich beim gleichen Punkt nur daß Du die Karte von vornherein nutzt und Du diese (je nach Anspruch) auch noch 2-3 weitere Jahre nutzen kannst.

Ist aber eine persönliche Präferenz meinerseits. Ich hab mir eine GTX 1070 OC von MSI geholt und denke mal daß ich mit der Karte bis (mindestens) ungefähr Ende 2018 durchhalten kann. Danach werde ich sehen was es neues wird. Entweder werde ich die Karte weiter nutzen oder umsteigen auf die dann aktuelle Generation. Kommt ganz darauf an wie sich die Hardwareansprüche entwickeln werden. Hängt auch davon ab wann und wie die neue Konsolengeneration kommen wird (nach PS Neo). Und wenn ich das dann rekapituliere habe ich in den grob 2,5 Jahren bis dahin maximal 500 EUR verbrannt (ich weiß), kann die Karte aber sicher noch für etwas Geld verkaufen. So 50-100 EUR dürften dann vielleicht immer noch drin sein. Wären dann im Schnitt weniger als 200 EUR/Jahr für die Karte. Und eine 150 EUR Karte würde nicht deutlich länger durchhalten als 1 Jahr (wenn dann nur unter argen Einschränkungen bei den grafischen Details und gesunkenen FPS). Im Prinzip läuft das dann ungefähr aufs gleiche hinaus.


----------



## wayne007 (30. Dezember 2016)

Denke das AMD steht ziemlich unter Zugzwang und wird mit den Cpu Release eine gute neue Gpu ankündigen müssen.
Nvidia macht ihnen zu sehr Konkurenz.
Die 1050 schlägt die 460 und die 1060 die 470.
Von höheren Modellen ganz zu schweigen.
Denke Nvidia wird die 1060 reduzieren um mit der 470 gleich zu ziehen wie es AMD mit der 460 vs 750 gemacht hat und 470 vs 1050.

Nvidia schlägt zu sehr im lowbuget sektor um sich was eigentlich amd Revier ist.
Die gtx 1050 macht die rx 460 platt preislich und von der Leistung.
Wenn jetzt noch die 1060 preislich an die rx470 kommt wird es echt problematisch für amd.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Hab mehre Benchmarks gekuckt die 1060 schneidet besser ab als die RX470.


 Das hab ich auch nie anders behauptet. Die _*GTX 970 *_ist nicht besser als die RX 470 - die GTX 1060 ist besser, ABER für unter 250€ nur als 3GB-Version zu haben, und DIE würde ich aus DIESEM Grund auf keinen Fall nehmen. 



> Nur bei uns ist sie noch 225 in USA ist sie schon gleich auf mit der RX preislich.


 nicht die Version mit 6GB   die mit 3GB gibt es auch in D schon für 210€, aber wie gesagt: die würde ich nicht nehmen,





> 3. GTX 1060/ RX470 - 220€/190€
> 
> Was halt doof ist hab Angst ich hol mir die 3.Option sie reduzieren noch mal den Preis ordentlich und kündigen die neue Produktline für den Herbst an.
> Weil danach sieht es stark aus.


 Unsinn. Erstens: wegen ner puren Ankündigung für Herbst sinken die Preise nicht, das wäre ja mal GANZ was neues...  und zweitens: was soll denn Nvidia da noch rausbringen? die 1050 Ti gibt es ja, dann kommt ja schon die 1060. Zwischen den beiden kann es keine neue Karte geben. Wenn es nur eine 1050 ohne Ti geben würde, DANN könnte man noch eine 1050 Ti erwarten - aber da kommt nix mehr, frühestens 2018. und auch bei AMD sieht es nicht nach was Neuem aus, und WENN, dann wird AMD das preislich so platzieren, dass es sich gut ins Gefüge eingliedert - sicher wird aber nicht zB die RX 470 in absehbarer Zeit auf 150 Euro sinken.


Nach all Deinen Ausführungen wäre an sich eine günstige GTX 1050 Ti passend, da du gar nicht vorhast, "Grafikburner" zu spielen - FALLS du Dir aber eine aussuchst, die eher 170€ kostet, wäre es aber wiederum einfach nur dumm, nicht weitere 20€ für eine RX 470 auszugeben. Hängt also von Deiner Auswahl ab.


----------



## wayne007 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub halt die Wahl fällt echt auf :

1. 100 € und die GTX 1050 
2. 200 € und eine RX470/RX480 oder GTX1060/GTX970.

Weil es dort erst wirklich einen sinnvollen Sprung an Leitsung bringt.
Der Unterschied sonst ist halt so marginal dass er nicht wirklich 50 € Wert ist.

Da lege ich lieber 50 € drauf und hab mehr davon.
Die RX 480 geht gerade für 199.- weg und die RX470 für 185.-  

Oder ich lege 50 € bei Seite verkaufe die GTX 1050 für 50-75 € und hole mir die RX470 oder 480 wenn sie um die 150 € liegen.
Die brauchen ja nur noch mal um die 30-50 € zu fallen, das könnte im Herbst oder sogar vorher schon der Fall sein.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2016)

tja, alles schwer zu sagen. Ich persönlich würde ja die RX 470 nehmen, denn ob du dann am Ende vlt doch 20-30€ mehr zahlst als im Herbst oder nicht: du hast dafür dann ab sofort und für viele Monate deutlich mehr Leistung als wenn du nur eine GTX 1050 nimmst, und falls du Bock drauf hast wäre halt auch ein grafisch sehr aufwendiges Spiel locker drin im Gegensatz zur 1050.


----------



## wayne007 (30. Dezember 2016)

Glaubst du die ist eventuell sogar besser ? 

https://geizhals.de/powercolor-rade...80-4gbd5-3dhdv2-a1535966.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2016)

Ja, die ist stärker als eine RX 470 - aber schwer zu sagen, wie viel, denn die Tests, die ich kenne, haben nur die 8GB-Version getestet. Und diese Red Dragon ist auch nicht übertaktet - wenn du eine RX 470 nimmst, die wiederum übertaktet ist, kann es sein, dass die dann gleich stark ist. Die heir zB ist schon etwas übertaktet XFX Radeon RX 470 Single Fan, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (RX-470P4SFD5)  Standardtakt ist an sich ein Bosst von "nur" 1210.

Ist aber echt schwer zu sagen. Ach ja: zB bei mindfactory ist bei der RX 470 Hitman (die komplette 1st Season) mit dabei, bei der RX 480 Civilization 6. Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein Faktor?


----------



## wayne007 (31. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt kostet die GTX 1050 wieder 125 € 
Wer soll die noch kaufen für den Preis.

Hab mir jetzt eine MSI 660ti TwinFrozr von jemanden für 45 € angeboten bekommen.
Was ich in paar Monaten locker für den selben Preis los werden sollte oder mir als Backup in den Schrank stellen werde.
Die sollte zwischen 750ti und 1050ti liegen.
Werde glaube ich erstmal das System einrichten und die Medion Krücke los werden bevor ich mir jetzt eine neue Karte hole.

Weiss gar nicht mehr wie das ist, wenn ich jetzt alles tausche CPU, Mainboard und GPU.
Ich habe halt lange kein Backup gemacht, würde gerne eventuell die Daten retten und nicht alle Games wenn nötig komplett neu runterladen müssen.
Kann zwar alles beim Hersteller mit fullspeed ziehen habe auch eine super Leitung doch dass sind dann auch wieder über 100gb und 10 Games oder so, plus noch Win7 wieder installieren und einrichten.
Kann ich da eigentlich die alte Platte reinmachen und einfach nur die Treiber aktualisieren oder ist dass irgendwie gefährlich und ich sollte lieber alles formatieren ?

Denke werde mir dann noch 1-3 Monate den Markt ansehen und eine RX480 oder GTX1060 holen,
Weiss nicht irgendwie hab ich schon so ein Gefühl die werden etwas heruntergehen, wegen der 1050ti und RX460 die vor paar Monaten herausgekommen ist.
Daher bin ich mir da etwas unsicher ob ich die jetzt schon für 240 € holen soll ohne das Mainboard und den CPU erstmal richtig zu testen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Jetzt kostet die GTX 1050 wieder 125 €
> Wer soll die noch kaufen für den Preis.


 war halt ein Angebot    und es gibt auch Leute, die partout sagen "ich hab 130€ und keinen Cent mehr", und dann ist halt ne 1050 oder RX 460 drin und nicht mehr. Des weiteren gibt es auch genug Leute, die gar nicht großartig vergleichen, und ne 1050 in einem Fertig-PC wird 100 pro dann als "Gaming-Grafikkarte" vermarket und einige Ahnungslose zum Kauf animieren... 




> Hab mir jetzt eine MSI 660ti TwinFrozr von jemanden für 45 € angeboten bekommen.
> Was ich in paar Monaten locker für den selben Preis los werden sollte oder mir als Backup in den Schrank stellen werde.
> Die sollte zwischen 750ti und 1050ti liegen.


 die ist ca 20-25% schneller als die 750 Ti, und die GTX 960 ist wiederum ca 20% schneller, und da die 1050 Ti ein bisschen über die 960 liegt, hast du da wohl vollkommen Recht. 



> Weiss gar nicht mehr wie das ist, wenn ich jetzt alles tausche CPU, Mainboard und GPU.
> Ich habe halt lange kein Backup gemacht, würde gerne eventuell die Daten retten und nicht alle Games wenn nötig komplett neu runterladen müssen.


 bei Steam kannst du den Common-Ordner (in Steam/Steamapps zu finden) sichern, dann muss man beim neuen Steam nur kurz die Games auf "Fehler prüfen lassen", wenn du die gesicherten Ordner in den Steamapps-Ordner des Standardpfad des neuen Steam kopierst. Wie das bei Origin, Uplay oder Blizzard ist, weiß ich nicht genau.

Kann zwar alles beim Hersteller mit fullspeed ziehen habe auch eine super Leitung doch dass sind dann auch wieder über 100gb und 10 Games oder so, plus noch Win7 wieder installieren und einrichten.
Kann ich da eigentlich die alte Platte reinmachen und einfach nur die Treiber aktualisieren oder ist dass irgendwie gefährlich und ich sollte lieber alles formatieren ?[/QUOTE] es ist nicht "gefährlich", aber es ist nie optimal, und im schlimmsten Fall hast du halt dauernd Fehlermeldungen und Abstürze. Und selbst wenn du keine neuen Teile kaufst, würde ICH Win7 1x im Jahr neu draufmachen, damit es sich bereinigt - das bekommt man manuell oder mit Tools nicht hin.

Ich würde aber UNBEDINGT eine SSD kaufen, das ist eine so große gefühlte Steigerung der Leistung im Alltag, das man nicht mehr drauf verzichten sollte, zumal 120GB (was für Windows und alle Programme reicht) nur noch 40€ kosten, 240GB ab 70€.



> Weiss nicht irgendwie hab ich schon so ein Gefühl die werden etwas heruntergehen, wegen der 1050ti und RX460 die vor paar Monaten herausgekommen ist.


 wieso sollten die Preise wegen Karten runtergehen, die in einer völlig anderen Preis- und Leistungsklasse sind?  Wenn zB AMD die Preise für die RX 480 senken würde, müssten die auch die für die RX 470 senken, und dann wiederum die für die RX 460 - und warum sollten ALLE Karten im Preis gesenkt werden? Wenn was gesenkt wird, dann eine Karte, die im ähnlichen Preisbereich Konkurrenz bekommt. Ansonsten würde ich maximal mit leichten Senkungen im Laufe der Zeit rechnen, aber auch das war in letzter Zeit nicht mehr der Fall: 

bei den R9-Karten sowie den Nvidia GTX 900ern war es nicht so, dass da Preise fielen nur wegen neuen Karten in ganz anderen Preisklassen, und auch im Laufe der Zeit gab es keine Senkungen. Die GTX 970 zB kostete ab Release immer 300-350€ für 1,5 Jahre lang, bis dann die GTX 1060 rauskam. Erst dann fiel der Preis. Die GTX 960 kostete immer 180-230€, die GTX 980 immer 450-500€ usw., und bei AMD kostete zB die R9 380 immer um die 180-200€, die R9 380X um die 200-230€ und die R9 390 ca 300-350€, bis dann die RX-Karten kamen.



> Daher bin ich mir da etwas unsicher ob ich die jetzt schon für 240 € holen soll ohne das Mainboard und den CPU erstmal richtig zu testen.


 was willst du da "testen" ? Ich würde erst ne neue CPU holen, wenn du eine gute Karte hast. Zumal in ein paar Monaten Intel mehr CPUs zur Wahl hat (die neuen Kaby Lake-CPUs erweitern den Sockel 1151) und AMD vlt schon mit den neuen ZEN-CPUs auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## wayne007 (31. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir stehen halt alle Komponenten noch einzeln herum.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal erstmal alles zusammen bauen und kucken ob es stabil läuft.

Ja hat sich leider wieder stabilisiert.
RX460 > 100 €
GTX 1050 > 150 €
RX470 > 200 €
GTX 1060 > 250 €
Wäre halt die RX460 gleich mit der GTX1050 oder die RX470 gleich mit der GTX1050ti 
denke ich hätten sich die Preise noch mal geändert.
Da die GTX 1050 eine zu harte Konkurrenz zur RX 460 und die RX 470 zur GTX 1050ti gewesen wäre.
Die GTX1050 und GTX1050ti hatten die RX-Serie stark ins schwanken gebracht, sind preislich Anfang November und Dezember stark eingebrochen, 
hatte gedacht dass es sich vielleicht weiter fortsetzt und zu einem Preiskampf ausartet.
Doch die RX470 und die GTX1050 sind wieder stabil und teilweise leicht gestiegen.

Denke werde jetzt erstmal den Rechner einrichten und paar Monate nach der nächste Sonderaktion oder dem  nächsten Schnäppchen kucken.
Mit dem Ziel entweder eine RX480 oder GTX1060 zuholen vielleicht sogar noch eine RX470.
Mit der GTX660ti kann ich eigentlich alles was ich gerade habe problemlos auf maximal Spielen.
Selbst  Overwatch kann ich da noch auf mittel bis hoch spielen, daher kann ich erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2016)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Da die GTX 1050 eine zu harte Konkurrenz zur RX 460 und die RX 470 zur GTX 1050ti gewesen wäre.
> Die GTX1050 und GTX1050ti hatten die RX-Serie stark ins schwanken gebracht, sind preislich Anfang November und Dezember stark eingebrochen,


 also, zur RX 460 kann ich das nicht genau sagen, aber die günstigsten 1-2 Modelle der RX 470 sind an sich seit Release schon immer bei 200€ gewesen und oft mal tageweise bei 190€, bevor die 1050 Ti rauskam, und wenn man sie nun vereinzelt bei 1-2 Modellvarianten für 10€ weniger bekommt, dann ist das doch nun Beileibe kein "Einbruch"  ^^   für 180€ war AFAIK echt nur 1 Modell mal kurz zu haben, das würde ich nicht der 1050 Ti ankreiden, das ist dann einfach nur der Shop "schuld", ein Angebot eben.


----------



## wayne007 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ja hab glaube ich genau die Hersteller raus gepickt wo es von 250 € auf 200 € geht und von 230 € auf 190 €.

Versuch erstmal Overwatch zum Laufen zu bringen, hoffe kriege es mit meinen System hin.
Sollte rein theoretisch aber auf hoch laufen, habe auch schon Videos gesehen wo es Leute mit ähnlichen Settings auf Ultra Spielen.
Die CPU zieht mich runter.

Wenn ich Overwatch und LoL zocken kann bin ich erstmal zufrieden und dass sollte mich für paar Monate beschäftigen.
Werde dann während der Zeit nach ner Karte Ausschau halten.
Vielleicht erwische ich noch eine RX480 oder GTX1060 unter 200€ oder so
Und dann auch bald wieder über 300€ für CPU , brauche zusätzlich ein neues Board denke ich.

Doch zur Zeit ist das auch wieder eine Sache wenn jetzt wieder eine Serie neuer Cpus kommt.
Nich das ich was hole was ich später nachgeschmissen bekomme.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2017)

wayne007 schrieb:


> Doch zur Zeit ist das auch wieder eine Sache wenn jetzt wieder eine Serie neuer Cpus kommt.
> Nich das ich was hole was ich später nachgeschmissen bekomme.


 auf keinen Fall, das war in den letzten Jahren NIE so bei CPUs. Die neuen Kaby-Lakes für Sockel 1151 sind auch nur ein "Refresh", die ergänzen nur die Auswahl, und AMD wird - falls die denn schon im ersten Quartal was rausbringen und die CPUs mit Intel mithalten können - die Preise _ein wenig _unter denen von Intel ansetzen, aber Intel wird daraufhin ALLER Erfahrung nach nicht reagieren, die wissen genau, dass es AMD selbst bei besserem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schwer haben wird. 


Ich würde mit der CPU aber halt warten, weil vlt AMD wirklich was gutes rausbringen wird. Und wenn nicht, nimmt man halt Intel. So oder so wird eine neue CPU dann viele Jahre reichen, so dass du echt nicht wegen vielleicht 20-30€ verpasster Ersparnis rumheulen müsstest


----------



## wayne007 (2. Januar 2017)

Win7 ist echt der Hammer wenn es um das Installieren geht.
Hat alles problemlos und automatisch funktioniert.
Naja OVerwatch war irgendwie ein Schuss in den Ofen, finde das Game jetzt nicht so berauschend.


----------

